# Rifles Allowed Anywhere in Ohio??



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, I was watching a hunting show last night on the Men's Channel and a guy was using a rifle and I could have sworn he said he was in Ohio, then I thought, no, he probably said Iowa. Well, at the end of the show, he said this was what he came to Ohio to get, a bruiser buck. I know he was using a rifle, but I didn't think Ohio allowed rifles to be used. Can anyone shed any light on this? Thanks.

Lg_mouth


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think you mite be allowed to use them if your an a game ranch but I am not sure.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Only on Private hunting areas are you allowed to use Rifles to take "Big Game" The hunting laws in Ohio clearly state only shotguns, muzzle loaders can be used to take deer. You can use rifles to take Varmits. But no on deer hunting period.

Here's a link to ODNR: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/regs/deer.htm


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...so I assume it was some private hunting thing. It just kinda hit me the wrong way to have this guy come in and kill this great buck in the state I live in with a weapon it is illegal for me to use. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That does seem odd to me as well. I have never heard of anywhere in Ohio that allowed rifle hunting, including private clubs. Like Dale said the laws state the deer hunting for the entire state and they make no mention of any private clubs having different requirements.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Many private game hunting clubs, can and do allow rifles. The deer or other animals being hunted are privately owned and are not regulated by game laws, seasons, etc.

I don't think I would be very proud to televise a canned deer hunt


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So these private clubs have fenced in and protected areas for the hunts? It just seems ridiculous to me that since some folks are willing to spend all kinds of money to hunt a private club then they are allowed to use a weapon that has been deemed otherwise dangerous for use in the same region. I guess the money for the hunt buys one plenty of privileges.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I saw the same show the other night. It was indeed a "canned" hunt on a high fenced ranch. They did not make that very clear though. On the ranches you can use about any weapon you want and can hunt year round. I sure would not wanna be on a t.v. show hunting a petting zoo like that and too make it worse they were all excited about how big a deer they shot. What a joke.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I would have to think that if it is truly a white tail deer hunt then the animals could not have come from the wild. They would have been purchased from a propagator. Just because you put up a fence the wildlife inside it is not yours unless you bought it. Then it is not really "Wildlife".


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian,

You can look at it the way you expressed or you could view it as you are on private property that you own, shooting an animal that you raised and own, with a gun of your choice and no one should be able to tell you what to do with your land, your animal or what kind of gun to shoot it with.

Private clubs are licensed by the state to operate and do need to follow some standards, but I'm not familiar with them.

I also think there is a pretty big difference between a few guys shooting pen raised deer on private high fenced areas and having everyone going deer hunting carrying a rifle. Maybe 10- 30 guys statewide on any given day versus 400,000 - 500,000 guys on Monday 11/28, no thanks


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

It was a very poor choice of a shot as well. It was more than quartering away, it was standing just looking back at him. After he shot, he wasn't even sure he hit it, but the guide watched the whole thing through binos. I think it was the "Journal of Texas Trophy Hunters" or some crap like that. I didn't get to hear what the name of the ranch was.

lg_mouth


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

> Maybe 20 30 guys statewide on any given day versus 400,000 - 500,000 guys on Monday 11/28, no thanks



Could you imagine our gun season with 450,00 people out there with everything from a .223 up to a 300 win-mag out shooting at anything that moves!? Well not everone would be doing that but you get the idea!!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

99% of hunting shows are taped on caged land or deer that sport 150" antlers at a Year and a half.You can actually stand there and watch the deer eat 100% steroid and see antler growth.Last night i was watching one hunting show where the guy with the bow is talking to the camera asking him if He's on the buck(the one looking right at him while hes talking) and the camera man replies "yes" then he shoots the buck.Its all a joke.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I would say big games hunting those kinds of places is a joke. Those deer don't fear man at all heck we feed them!. On the other hand I think hunting a bird farm is ok and it seems like a better hunt.Mainly b/c we don't have a really good wild pop. of them I don't know if that b/c deer are smarter or what. But I would say to tape a hunt like that says a lot about how good they are as "hunters"


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Kim,

I see what you are saying but I own a pretty good chunk of land and I don't get to make the final decision on my weapons allowed. The only thing different between my situation and that one is that theirs is fenced in and thus the deer stay in there. But the fences don't hold in the bullets. After all safety is the reason that they don't allow rifles for Ohio whitetail. It just seems to be an odd way to draw the line.

I know you wouldn't catch me out in the woods in Ohio if rifles were being used everywhere. I get scared enough when I am around gunshots from people that I don't know or see.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I see some similarities here to Trout and other fishing clubs, that use weirs to hold the fish in there part of the stream.
Since the club buys the fish and keeps them contained, there allowed to make there own rules since its there fish and not the states fish. 

I might add that "new" clubs now are not allowed to put weirs in as to allow full migration of native fishes up and down the watershed but they still allow them to induce there own limits, rules etc. Most clubs will allow certain rules for trout but will follow state guidelines for native species since they may be the property of the state and the clubs can not buy native fish and stock them. You also must get permission to stock fish into any free flowing waterway in Ohio, for just this reason, they dont want you introducing non native or non indigenous species into there waterways.



Salmonid


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Hopefully someone will figure out a way to grow cultured antlers in a lab. Then everyone can own their own 400 score rack for only $19.95  same goes for fishing - why not tether trophies so you can pay to have a club diver attach a hook the the fish so you can reel it in. 

Is it just me or has the idea of fair chase gone down the tubes?


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Buddy Punk.....That would be PA. hunting...and yes, EVERYTHING that moves!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont get it. If we changed this around & made it a fishing topic, the "ranch" would be called a "paylake" & by now we'd have people threatening to drive 3 hours away to whoop the other one. Now we are talking Bucks & .300 Win Mags vs Catfiah & Rod/rell & the topic is much more civilized. I guess thats a good thing.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The difference is that the catfish, at least the big ones, are taken from the wild stocks and belong to all of us. The deer being killed are private home grown animals that are not a public asset.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe that I know where the show was taped at . And to answer the question , yes you can use a riffle there . Also , you can shoot more than one buck per day there . The drawback is that you better be rich if you want to hunt this place . www.bestdeerhuntohio.com


----------

